# propulsed cloth



## Kairo (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello,

I work actually for an art installation, and i try do to someting a little bit special...
We want to propulse a large (1meter by 1) piece of tissue (cloth, satin) in the air. from the ground to the roof ...maybe 5 meters.
The satin will be guided by one or more invisible wire.
We think your "Pop Blaster" from frightprops could do the job. It will be positionned horizontally on the ground and under the cloth.
Do you think it could work ?
the air blast is enough strong do to that ?

In fact we try to do the same thing like these flying ghosts (take a look on videos) , but without ghosts; only a piece of cloth.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't think it will work with just a normal piece of clothe. The blast to get it that high will cause the clothe to push up in the middle or off to the side. Either way it will look like a rag. If you use the more the 1 string to control it. The balance will be off so it will grab the other strings causing it to hang up. If you could some how form a frame with a small guide in the center for it to run on. Then it might work. Maybe even using fabric stiffener? But the more weight the more air pressure you will need. Don't know if this helps, but maybe it will aid you to see some of what you might run into.


----------



## Kairo (Jun 4, 2010)

thxfor your response

i think to put really small hole with metal ring at the center of tissue wich is the guide. and then the invisible wire inside.
and put inside the cloth a piece of solid material, polystyrene, i dont know the word in english...maybe styrofoam
So maybe the same system like dancing ghosts but with a large piece of tissue and smaller styrofaom ball...

For the air i've found this :

http://www.frightprops.com/FrightProps/props/Product.asp?ID=0791






i think to use it with a longer time of air blasting


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Frightprops are good people to work with. Write them, or call them and tell them what you want to do. They can answer some of your question also. I keep thinking about how to do this. I was thinking about maybe using a helium balloon for the center. You will have to play with how much. But if you get the weight set so the balloon wants to rise but can't. any puff of air should send it up. Then it will come down slowly, as floating. Might even be able to send it up and down with a fan. Most of the pressure from the air cannons are with in the first 5 feet. Good luck send us a picture.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

As stated earlier I would use an eyelet in the middle of the cloth to pass the guide wire. I would then thread a light wires from the guide wire to the corners to keep the cloth rigid. Then use a puff of air to propel the cloth to the ceiling then it should float back down like a parachute.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I'm not worthy!


----------



## Kairo (Jun 4, 2010)

The_Caretaker said:


> As stated earlier I would use an eyelet in the middle of the cloth to pass the guide wire. I would then thread a light wires from the guide wire to the corners to keep the cloth rigid. Then use a puff of air to propel the cloth to the ceiling then it should float back down like a parachute.


 this is exactly what i want to do !

thx to resume it  my english isn't very good...sorry 



The Watcher said:


> Frightprops are good people to work with. Write them, or call them and tell them what you want to do.


yep i've wrote an email


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Might help to make multiple outlets lined along the bottom length of the cloth.
Kinda like the array that was in the first video to shoot the ghosts, only have have them shoot at the same time.

Venumagic looks nice, but at over 500 bucks...yikes!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You need the thinnest, gossamer nylon scarf material, like women used to wear around their necks in the 50's or new jugglers use to practice with. You might need to cut the rolled edges offf to make them even lighter. O would simply put monofilament line stretched tightly from launching platform to celing...thats it. Spray the line with silicone (to waterproof boots) to make it even slicker.


----------



## Kairo (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks so much for all these ideas !

i must do lots of tests and all your responses will be very helpfull !

i need to find a sigle way solenoid valve for testing cause i've got only 5/3 bosch rexroth..and these only match for pneumatic cylinders...


----------



## Kairo (Jun 4, 2010)

another question...

Do you think in my case C02 is more appropriate than classic air ?
I have read C02 bottles are done for 50bars of pressure..these are used for stage effect


----------

